# Kunststoffteich hat ein kleines Loch



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Ich habe jetzt meinen Kunststoffteich seit ca. 5 Jahren und hab ihn gleich zu beginn irgendwie schlecht eigegraben, so dass sich eine Wand etwas verzogen hat und sich eine ecke gebildet hat (was kein Problem wäre) aber jetzt gibt es an dieser Stelle ein kleines Loch und jetzt möchte ich fragen, wie ich das reparieren kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

hallo,
aus welchem material ist denn dein teich? pvc, pe ...??


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

pvc


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

grundsätzlich freuen wir uns immer wenn wir einen namen lesen dürfen - herr agz wirkt so unpersönlich - desweiteren ist es die top krönung der höflichkeit wenn menschen noch angesprochen werden - und stell dir vor - 90 % aller user sind menschen   

pvc kann mann mit z.b. tangit von henkel kleben


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

@juergen:

viele sind nur auf der durchreise (die kurze schnelle information)

manche bleiben .....  mal sehen   

herr agz,

juergen hat recht wenn es sich um ein pvc becken handelt lässt sich sowas mit tangit gleben. denke ein stück pvc folie mit dem becken verkleben und gut ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

*A*nne*G*ret *Z*ambo - könnte doch auch sein :razz:


----------

